# Zebra Dove!



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so excited! I got my first every Zebra Dove today!!!! It is beautiful and not to frightened of my, unless I put my hand in the cage to change the food. I need some advise from anyone who keeps these birds please.

I live in Thailand and many of these birds are taken from the wild. I made sure mine was captive raised on a special dove farm. The bird is closed ringed, but I don't know its sex.

What do they like to eat apart from the dove seed mix? Will it be happy living on its own or should I buy another one? At the moment its cage in next to my ringnecks doves cage so it has some company. 

How can I tell if it is a male or female? I bought it because I love the sound they make. Will a female make the same noises as the male? So far it has only cooed a few times and just four notes slowly in a row. 

Thank you for any advise.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Experiment*

I am more of an expert on Ringneck Doves, although I would say that the same principles apply here. Experiment by offering different fruits and vegetables, even an occasional mealworm. Make quick observations and note which treats are accepted, and which are disliked.


----------

